# Ξένες συντομογραφίες και η προφορά τους



## nickel (Apr 5, 2010)

Έχω και σε άλλα σημεία γράψει ότι η σύγχρονη λεξικογραφία επιβάλλει να περιλαμβάνονται στο _κύριο_ σώμα ενός λεξικού οι συντομογραφίες (αρκτικόλεξα, ακρωνύμια, βραχυγραφίες), μαζί με προφορά και ερμήνευμα. Π.χ. στη σωστή αλφαβητική σειρά στο Κ θα πρέπει να μπορούμε να βρούμε τουλάχιστον:
Κ.Κ.Ε., ΚΚΕ (το) [kápa kápa épsilon, kukué, kápa kápa é] _αρκτικόλ_. Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας.
(Κρατάω την ιστορική ορθογραφία της λ. _Κομμουνιστικό_ που θέλει και το ίδιο το ΚΚΕ.)

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά: έχει αρκετές συντομογραφίες και τις έχει ενταγμένες στο κύριο σώμα του λεξικού. Δεν έχει προφορά. Για το ΚΚΕ γράφει: *Κ.Κ.Ε. *(το) Κομουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος· κόμμα τής Αριστεράς που ιδρύθηκε το 1918 με την αρχική ονομασία «Σοσιαλιστικό Εργατικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος» (Σ.Ε.Κ.Ε.).
Το ΛΚΝ έχει προφορές όλων των λημμάτων, αλλά δεν έχει πουθενά συντομογραφίες. Θεωρούν λέξη το _κουκουές_ αλλά όχι το _ΚΚΕ_. Από τις απαράδεκτες παραλείψεις ενός σπουδαίου λεξικού.
Το Μείζον έχει ένα παράρτημα με ελληνικά και ένα με ξένα αρκτικόλεξα, με σύντομα ερμηνεύματα (χωρίς τα εγκυκλοπαιδικά που βρίσκει κανείς στο ΛΝΕΓ) και χωρίς προφορά.

Ενώ η πληροφορία για την προφορά δεν είναι απαραίτητη για όλες τις λέξεις (αλλά μπορεί για άλλες σκοπιμότητες να συνοδεύει όλα τα λήμματα), είναι απαραίτητη για όλα τα αρκτικόλεξα και ακρωνύμια, γιατί η προφορά δεν είναι διάφανη, δεν δηλώνεται από τη γραφή της λέξης. Π.χ. τονίζουμε [oté], [δeí], [azδén], αλλά [élpa], [náto], [móma] (τη Μικτή Ομάδα Μηχανημάτων Ανασυγκρότησης, αλλά και το Museum of Modern Art της Νέας Υόρκης, μια κι εμείς δεν το προφέρουμε με «όου»). Αρκτικόλεξα όμως με τόνο δεν υπάρχουν, με εξαίρεση κάποια λίγα όπως το Πασόκ (ή αυτά που έγιναν λέξεις, π.χ. το βίπερ, την έβγα κ.λπ.). Και επίσης δεν γνωρίζουμε κατά πόσο διαβάζονται σαν μία λέξη (π.χ. ΟΗΕ [oié]), με την ονομασία των γραμμάτων τους (π.χ. Δ.Σ. [δélta síγma]) ή με την «προφορά» των γραμμάτων τους (π.χ. Δ.Σ. [δusú]). Ακόμα και σε βραχυγραφίες βλέπουμε να συμβαίνει αυτό, όπως όταν το _κ.λπ._ διαβάζεται «κουλουπού» και το _π.χ._ «πιχί». Βέβαια, κάπου, σε κάποιο σημείωμα, θα είναι χρήσιμο να γίνεται σαφές σε ποιες περιπτώσεις πρέπει να αποφεύγεται η προφορά με τα γράμματα και σε ποιες ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις έχουμε την προφορά των γραμμάτων (τον πράκτορα Θου-Βου, που έγραψα αλλού). 

Γράφει στο ΛΝΕΓ σε σημείωμα στο λήμμα *αρκτικόλεξο*:
Οι ανάγκες εξοικονόμησης χώρου και χρόνου στον (έντυπο ή ηλεκτρονικό ιδίως) κρατικό λόγο οδήγησαν στην όλο και αυξανόμενη χρήση συντομογραφημένων λέξεων και επωνυμιών. Το φαινόμενο αυτό βρίσκεται διεθνώς σε έξαρση τα τελευταία χρόνια, με την επέκταση τής γραφειοκρατίας, τού πολιτικού και, ιδίως στην Ελλάδα, τού κομματικοσυνδικαλιστικού λόγου, τής γλώσσας των μέσων ενημέρωσης και των νέων σχηματισμών οικονομικής και πολιτικής συνεργασίας, και κυρίως (για εμάς) τής γλωσσικής επικοινωνίας των χωρών τής Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Το νέο —και γλωσσικά κακόγουστο— στην Ελλάδα (και αλλού) είναι η χρήση των συντομογραφιών ή αρκτικόλεξων ως... λέξεων, προφέροντάς τις συγκεκομμένα με τα γράμματα που γράφονται! «Το δου σου (Δ.Σ. = Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο) τής γε σε ε (Γ.Σ.Ε.Ε. = Γενική Συνομοσπονδία Εργατών Ελλάδος) και η σίγμα έψιλον (Σ.Ε. = Συντονιστική Επιτροπή) των εργαζομένων στη δε η (Δ.Ε.Η. = Δημόσια Επιχείρηση Ηλεκτρισμού) αποφάσισαν...». Το γλωσσικό χαρακτηριστικό τέτοιων χρήσεων είναι «η γραπτότητα τού προφορικού λόγου», η προφορά των συντομογραφιών ή ακρωνυμίων με τα γράμματα που τις δηλώνουν στον γραπτό λόγο και όχι με την πραγματική λεξική ονομασία τους!​Σύμφωνοι, σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει η υπερβολή, θυμώνω πολύ όταν διαβάζω ή ακούω κάποια ακρωνύμια χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί η εξήγησή τους, ο μεταφραστικός κόσμος θέλει να στήσει στον τοίχο όλους τους ανθρώπους που χρησιμοποιούν συντομογραφίες που πουθενά δεν εξηγούνται (πουθενά σε ολόκληρο το διαδίκτυο, δηλαδή· έχουμε φάει μερόνυχτα να ψάχνουμε), αλλά… δεν μπορούμε να λέμε «Δημόσια Επιχείρηση Ηλεκτρισμού» κάθε φορά που βλέπουμε μπροστά μας ΔΕΗ. Δεή θα πούμε, για όνομα του Θεού! Και Νουδούλα (αυτό μου αρέσει γιατί μου θυμίζει νούλα και δούλα…). Και Λαϊκό Ορθόδοξο Συναγερμό. (Εγώ δεν τους λέω Λαός που να πρασινίσουν. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, Λάος. Τα περί αυτοπροσδιορισμού τα ακούω βερεσέ. Ας μην κάνανε τέτοια υπεξαίρεση.) Συγγνώμη, είμαι απαράδεκτος, βγάζω πολιτικές αντιπάθειες σε γλωσσικό σημείωμα!

Θα καταλάβατε από τον τίτλο και από το MoMa ότι θα ήθελα να φέρω τώρα τη συζήτηση στα ξένα αρκτικόλεξα που χρησιμοποιούμε συχνά στη χώρα μας. Θα δούμε δηλαδή σε ελληνικό κείμενο να χρησιμοποιείται μια ξένη συντομογραφία, οπότε πρέπει να ξέρουμε πώς θα τη διαβάσουμε, δεν πρέπει; Ήδη φιλοξενούν τα λεξικά λέξεις που φτιάξαμε από ξένα ακρωνύμια (π.χ. _Γκεστάπο, γκουλάγκ, κολχόζ, λέιζερ, ραντάρ, σόναρ, μόντεμ, χάι-φάι_) ή από αρχικά και αρκτικόλεξα (π.χ. _βεσέ, έιτζ, αϊ-κιού, μπιελάρ, σιμπί, σιντί, ντιβιντί, βιπ_). Τι κάνουμε με τις λέξεις που συνήθως εμφανίζονται γραμμένες με το λατινικό αλφάβητο; Να σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά ο αναγνώστης όταν θα τις πρωτοδεί; Ή να συμβουλευτεί το λεξικό του;

Το ΛΝΕΓ και πάλι πρωτοπορεί, αν και είναι ελάχιστες οι ξένες συντομογραφίες που περιέχει. Εντόπισα τις παρακάτω, αλλά ίσως υπάρχουν κι άλλες. Τα λατινογραμμένα λήμματα εντάσσονται στο ελληνικό λημματολόγιο (π.χ. το _C.I.A._ ανάμεσα σε _κι_ και _κιαλάρω_) και, συχνά αλλά όχι πάντα, κάνουν αναφορά στην προφορά:
*C.I.A.* (η) (προφέρεται Σι Άι Έι ή Σία) η Κεντρική Υπηρεσία Πληροφοριών των Η.Π.Α.· ασχολείται με τη συλλογή πληροφοριών σχετικά με άλλες χώρες. [ΕΤΥΜ Ακρωνύμιο τού αγγλ. Central Intelligence Agency].

*FBI* (το) (προφέρεται Εφ-Μπι-Άι) η ομοσπονδιακή αστυνομία των Η.Π.Α. για τη δίωξη εγκλημάτων σε όλη την επικράτεια. [ΕΤΎΜ Ακρωνύμιο τού αγγλ. Federal Bureau of Investigation «Ομοσπονδιακό Γραφείο Ερευνών»].

*F.I.R.* (το) (προφέρεται εφ άι αρ ή φιρ) Περιοχή / Τομέας Πληροφοριών Πτήσεων (βλ. λ. περιοχή). [ΕΤΥΜ. Ακρωνύμιο τού αγγλ. όρου Flight Information Region].

*F.Y.R.O.M.* (η) (προφέρεται Φίρομ) Πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβική Δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας• τα Σκόπια (βλ.λ., σημ. 2). [ΕΤΥΜ Ακρωνύμιο τής αγγλ. διεθνούς ονομασίας Former Yugoslavian (sic, αντί Yugoslav) Republic of Macedonia].

*G.A.T.T.* (η) (ΓΚΑΤΤ) πολυμερής συμφωνία, τής οποίας οι κανόνες διέπουν τη λειτουργία τού εμπορίου σε διεθνές επίπεδο και συνοψίζονται κυρίως στην αποφυγή τού οικονομικού προστατευτισμού και στην όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη μείωση των δασμών στη διακίνηση των εμπορευμάτων· αντικαταστάθηκε από τον Παγκόσμιο Οργανισμό Εμπορίου (Π.Ο.Ε.). [ΕΤΥΜ. Ακρωνύμιο τής αγγλ. ονομασίας General Agreement on Tarriffs (_sic_) and Trade «Γενική Συμφωνία Δασμών και Εμπορίου»].

*LSD* (το) (προφέρεται Ελ-Ες-Ντι) παραισθησιογόνο ναρκωτικό, που χρησιμοποιείται επίσης στην πειραματική ιατρική και γνώρισε μεγάλη διάδοση κατά τη δεκαετία τού ’60 και ’70. [ΕΤΥΜ. < αγγλ. LSD, ακρωνύμιο τού Lysergic acid diethylamide (διαιθυλαμίδη τού λυσεργικού οξέος)].

*O.K.* επίρρ. (προφέρεται κ. γράφεται οκέι) (προφορ.) 1. εντάξει, σύμφωνοι 2. (ως ουσ.) η έγκριση: πήρα το οκέι από το αφεντικό για την άδεια που ήθελα || ποιος θα μου δώσει το ~ για να εκταμιεύσω αυτό το ποσό;

*R.A.M.* (η) ΠΛΗΡΟΦ. η μνήμη σε υπολογιστή που χρησιμοποιείται για την προσωρινή αποθήκευση πληροφοριών, τις οποίες μπορεί να μεταβάλει (με τις κατάλληλες εντολές) ο χρήστης (βλ. λ. μνήμη). [ΕΤΥΜ. Ακρωνύμιο τού αγγλ. όρου Random Access Memory «μνήμη τυχαίας προσπέλασης»].

*ROM* (η) ΠΛΗΡΟΦ. η μνήμη ενός Η/Υ που περιέχει δεδομένα ή προγράμματα (συνήθως) τού κατασκευαστή, τα οποία είναι μονίμως αποθηκευμένα και συνήθ. δεν μπορούν να μεταβληθούν: ένα κύκλωμα ~. [ETYM. Ακρωνύμιο τής αγγλ. φρ. Read Only Memory «Μνήμη μόνο αναγνώσιμη»].

*S.O.S.* (το) (προφέρεται σος ή ες-ο-ες στη σημ. 1) {άκλ.} 1. διεθνές κωδικοποιημένο σήμα κινδύνου, που εκπέμπεται σε περιπτώσεις μεγάλης ανάγκης, κυρ. από πλοία ή αεροσκάφη, ως κλήση σε βοήθεια: ο ασύρματος εξέπεμψε ~ τρία λεπτά πριν από τη βύθιση τού πλοίου || στέλνω ~ • 2. (καθημ.) το κατεξοχήν πιθανό θέμα μιας σχολικής εξέτασης ή διαγωνισμού: το θέμα που έπεσε δεν ήταν ~ || ξέρεις τα ~; || δίνω | παίρνω τα ~ (τα θέματα που είναι πιο πιθανό να δοθούν στις εξετάσεις). — (μεγεθ.) σοσάρα (η) (σημ. 2). [ΕΤΥΜ. Αρκτικόλεξο από τις αγγλ. λ. save our souls «σώστε τις ψυχές μας». Ορισμένοι υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν πρόκειται για αρκτικόλεξο, αλλά ότι τα γράμματα S.O.S. επιλέχθηκαν ως σήμα κινδύνου επειδή είναι απλούστατα στη μεταγραφή τους στον κώδικα Μορς.].​
Είναι αρκετά τα λήμματα στο παράρτημα με τα _Ξένα αρκτικόλεξα_ του Μείζονος που θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε και στο ΛΝΕΓ. Βάζω την προφορά με τα ελληνικά που χρησιμοποιεί το ΛΝΕΓ: AEG [αεγκέ], AGB [έι τζι μπι], B.A. [μπι-έι], BBC [μπι-μπι-σι], C.I.F. [σι-άι-εφ, ελληνικά: τσιφ], DDT [ντι ντι τι], F.I.B.A. [φίμπα], IRA [άι-αρ-έι, ίρα], KGB [καγκεμπέ], NASA [νάσα], UEFA [ουέφα] και πολλά άλλα.

Δεν είναι μόνο που δεν είναι ο άλλος υποχρεωμένος να ξέρει την ξένη προφορά, αν είναι αγγλική (UNICEF, γιούνισεφ· VHF, βι-έιτς-εφ), γερμανική (AEG, αεγκέ), γαλλική (WC, βεσέ), ρωσική (KGB, καγκεμπέ) κ.λπ. Είναι που και μερικά έχουν την προφορά… του Μήτσου (Nazi, ναζί· NATO, νάτο· UEFA, ουέφα).

Θυμήθηκε και αναδημοσίευσε ο Κ. Βαλεοντής κείμενο από το Ορόγραμμα αρ. 86, στο οποίο απευθύνει έκκληση να μην προφέρουμε «άιζο» το ISO. Κάτι σαν την έκκληση, να μη λέμε «στέιτζ» τα γαλλικά «σταζ».

Να σημειώσω κι εγώ από τη Wikipedia:
The organization’s logos in two of its official languages, English and French, include the word ISO (pronounced /'aɪsoʊ/), and it is usually referred to by this short-form name. ISO is not an acronym or initialism for the organization’s full name in either official language. Rather, the organization adopted ISO based on the Greek word _isos_ (_ίσος_), meaning equal. Recognizing that the organization’s initials would be different in different languages, the organization’s founders chose ISO as the universal short form of its name. This, in itself, reflects the aim of the organization: to equalize and standardize across cultures.​
Να σημειώσω επιπροσθέτως ότι δεν το προφέρουμε όπως στα αμερικάνικα (δηλ. άισοου), αλλά, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, «άισο» — και, στη χειρότερη, «άιζο». Είναι που έχουμε την κακή συνήθεια να νομίζουμε ότι οι Αγγλοσάξονες, όπως οι Γάλλοι, προφέρουν πάντα «ζ» το –s– ανάμεσα σε δύο φωνήεντα (με αποτέλεσμα το _λήζινγκ_). Αλλά, όπως καθιερώθηκε η λανθασμένη προφορά του _leasing_ ή η πρακτική προφορά του _ΝΑΤΟ_, τίποτα δεν αποκλείει, όταν πια θα κυκλοφορήσει λεξικό, δικτυακό ή έντυπο, με ξένες συντομογραφίες και την προφορά τους, να δούμε και το λήμμα:
*ISO* (το) [áiso, áizo] συμβολικό όνομα του Διεθνούς Οργανισμού Τυποποίησης (International Organization for Standardization).​Εύχομαι να μη χρειαστεί να μπει η δεύτερη προφορά, όπως να μην μπουν και τα _στέιτζ_ εκτός από τα _σταζ_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2010)

Θυμίζω, με την ευκαιρία, τον ιστότοπο asas.gr με «ακρωνύμια, συντομογραφίες, αρκτικόλεξα, σύμβολα». Εκεί χρειάζεται να γίνει διόρθωση στο ISO, που λέει: *ISO. Περιγραφή: Διεθνής Αριθμός Τυποποίησης, International Standards Organisation*.

Μπορεί να βρείτε χρήσιμο κι αυτό το εξελόφυλλο:
http://srv1-dide.les.sch.gr/files/Entypa/Syntomografies.xls

Και είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος ότι κάτι θα βρείτε στις 4 σελίδες με *Ξένες συντομογραφίες του Μείζονος*, εδώ με όσες διορθώσεις σε λαθάκια που έπιασε το μάτι μου (σφυρίξτε να διορθώσω ό,τι πιάσει και το δικό σας):

A
*A.B.C. * = American Broadcasting Company (= Αμερικανική Ραδιοφωνική Εταιρεία)
*A.D. * = Anno Domini (= μετά Χριστόν)
*A.E.G. * = Allgemeine Elektrizitäts-Gesellschaft (= Γενική Εταιρεία Ηλεκτρισμού)
*AEROFLOT * = Σοβιετικές Αεροπορικές Γραμμές
*A.F.P. * = Agence France Press (= Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων)
*A.G.B * = Audits of Great Britain (επωνυμία εταιρείας μετρήσεων τηλεθέασης)
*A.H.E.P.A. * = American-Hellenic Educational Progressive Association (= Αμερικανο-Ελληνική Μορφωτική Προοδευτική Ένωση· ΑΧΕΠΑ)
*A.I.D.S. * = Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrom (= Σύνδρομο Επίκτητης Ανοσολογικής Ανεπάρκειας)
*A.I.P.S. * = Association Internationale de la Presse Sportive (= Διεθνής Ένωση Αθλητικού Τύπου)
*a.m. * = ante meridiem (= προ μεσημβρίας)
*A.N.S.A. * = Agenzia Nationale Stampa Associata (= Ιταλικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων)
*A.P. * = Associated Press (= Αμερικανικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων Ηνωμένου Τύπου)
*AR.AM.CO. * = Arabian-American Company of Oil (= Αραβο-Αμερικανική Εταιρεία Πετρελαίων)

*Β*
*B.A. * = Bachelor of Arts
*B.B.C. * = British Broadcasting Corporation (= Βρετανικό Ίδρυμα Ραδιοφωνίας)
*B.C. * = Before Christ (= προ Χριστού)
*B.E.A. * = British European Airways (= Βρετανικές Αεροπορικές Γραμμές)
*B.M.W. * = Bayerische Motoren Werke (= Βαβαρικά Εργοστάσια Μηχανών)
*BE.NE.LUX. * = Belgique - Nederlanden - Luxembourg (= Βέλγιο - Ολλανδία - Λουξεμβούργο)
*B.P. * = British Petroleum

*C*
*C.B.S. * = Columbia Broadcasting System (= Ραδιοτηλεοπτικό Δίκτυο της Κολούμπια των ΗΠΑ)
*C.C. * = Corps Consulaire (= Προξενικό Σώμα)
*CD * = Compact Disc (= Δίσκος Πυκνής Εγγραφής)
*C.D. * = Corps Diplomatique (= Διπλωματικό Σώμα)
*CD-ROM * = Compact Disc - Read Only Memory
*C.I.A. * = Central Intelligence Agency (= Κεντρική Υπηρεσία Πληροφοριών των ΗΠΑ)
*C.I.F. * = Cost, Insurance and Freight (= κόστος, ασφάλεια και ναύλος)
*C.N.N. * = Cable News Network (= Καλωδιακό Δίκτυο Ειδήσεων)
*COMECON * = Council for Mutual Economic Assistance (= Σύμφωνο Αμοιβαίας Οικονομικής Βοήθειας, που υπήρχε παλιότερα μεταξύ των χωρών της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης)

*D*
*D.D.T. * = dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethane (= διχλωρο-διφαινυλο-τριχλωρο-αιθάνιο, ονομ. εντομοκτόνου)
*D.J. * = Disk Jockey
*D.N.A. * = De(s)oxyribonucleic Acid (= δεσοξυριβονουκλεϊκό οξύ· ομάδα νουκλεϊκών οξέων, μόρια που είναι φορείς των γενετικών πληροφοριών που καθορίζουν τα κληρονομικά χαρακτηριστικά των ζωντανών οργανισμών)
*Dr * = Doctor

*E*
*E.C.U. * = European Currency Unit (= Ευρωπαϊκή Νομισματική Μονάδα)
*E.F.T.A. * = European Free Trade Association (= Ευρωπαϊκή Ζώνη Ελεύθερων Συναλλαγών)
*E.N.Α. * = Ecole Nationale d’Administration (= Εθνική Σχολή Διοίκησης στη Γαλλία)
*Ε.P. * = European Parliament (= Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο)
*ER.A.S.M.U.S. * = European Action Scheme for the Mobility of University Students (πρόγραμμα της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας για τη μετακίνηση πανεπιστημιακών φοιτητών)
*Ε.Τ.Α. * = Euskadi Ta Askatasuna (= Βασκική Πατρίδα και Ελευθερία, αυτονομιστική οργάνωση των Βάσκων)
*EURATOM * = European Atomic Energy Community (= Ευρωπαϊκή Κοινότητα Ατομικής Ενέργειας)

*F*
*F.A.O. * = Food and Agriculture Organization (= Οργανισμός Τροφίμων και Γεωργίας του ΟΗΕ)
*F.B.I. * = Federal Bureau of Investigation (= Ομοσπονδιακό Γραφείο Ερευνών, στις ΗΠΑ)
*F.I.A.T. * = Fabbrica Italiana Automobili Torino (= Ιταλική Αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία του Τορίνο)
*F.I.B.A. * = Federation International Basketball Association (= Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Καλαθοσφαίρισης)
*F.I.E.J. * = Fédération Internationale des Editeurs de Journaux et Publications (= Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Εκδοτών Εφημερίδων)
*F.I.F.A. * = Fédération Internationale de Football Association (= Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Ποδοσφαίρου)
*F.I.J. * = Fédération Internationale des Journalistes (= Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Δημοσιογράφων)
*F.I.P.P. * = Fédération Internationale de la Presse Periodique (= Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Περιοδικού 
*F.I.PRES.CI. * = Fédération Internationale de la Presse Cinématographique (= Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Κινηματογραφικού Τύπου)
*F.I.R. * = Flight Information Region (= Περιοχή Πληροφοριών Πτήσεων)
*F.Y.R.O.M. * = Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia (= Πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβική Δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας) 

*G*
*G.A.T.T. * = General Agreement on Tariffs and Trade (= Γενική Συμφωνία Δασμών και Εμπορίου)
*G.C.E. * = General Certificate of Education (= Γενικό Πιστοποιητικό Μορφώσεως)
*GE.STA.PO. * = Geheime Staatspolizei (= Μυστική Κρατική Αστυνομία)
*G.P.U. (γκεπεού) * = Gosudarstvennoe Politicheskoe Upravlenie (= Κρατική Πολιτική Διοίκηση)
*GULAG * = Glavnoe Upravlenie ispravitel’no-trudovykh Lagerie (= Γενική Διεύθυνση αναμορφωτικών στρατοπέδων εργασίας στην πρώην Σοβιετική Ένωση)

*H*
*HAV * = Hepatitis A Virus (= ιός της ηπατίτιδας Α)
*HBV * = Hepatitis Β Virus (= ιός της ηπατίτιδας Β)
*HCV * = Hepatitis C Virus (= ιός της ηπατίτιδας C)
*HELEXPO * = Hellenic Exposition (= Ελληνική Έκθεση)
*Hi-Fi * = High Fidelity (= υψηλή πιστότητα)
*HIV * = Human Immunodeficiency Virus (= ιός ανθρώπινης ανοσολογικής ανεπάρκειας)
*HPV * = Human Papilloma Virus (= ιός των ανθρωπίνων θηλωμάτων)

*I*
*I.A.A.F. * = International Association of Athletics Federations (= Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Στίβου)
*Ι.Α.Τ.Α. * = International Air Transport Association (= Διεθνής Οργάνωση Εναέριων
Μεταφορών)
*I.B.M. * = International Business Machines
*I.C.A.O. * = International Civil Aviation Organization (= Διεθνής Οργανισμός Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας)
*INTER.POL. * = International Police (= Διεθνής Aστυνομία)
*I.Q. * = Intelligence Quotient (= Δείκτης Ευφυΐας)
*I.R.A. * = Irish Republican Army (= Ιρλανδικός Δημοκρατικός Στρατός)
*I.S.B.N. * = International Standard Book Number (= Διεθνής Κωδικός Αριθμός Βιβλίου)
*I.S.S.N. * = International Serials Standard Number (Διεθνής Κωδικός Αριθμός Περιοδικού)

*K*
*K.G.B. * = Komitet Gosudarstvennoj Bezopasnosti (= Επιτροπή για την Ασφάλεια του Κράτους)
*K.K.K. * = Ku Klux Klan
*KOMINTERN * = Kommunistitceskij International (= Κομουνιστική Διεθνής)
*KOM.SO.MOL. * = Kommunistitceskij Sojuz Molodeji (= Σοβιετική Κομουνιστική Νεολαία)

*L*
*L.A.S.E.R. * = Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation (= Ενίσχυση του φωτός με προκαλούμενη εκπομπή ακτινοβολίας)
*LP * = Long Playing (= μακράς διαρκείας)
*L.S.D. * = Lysergic acid diethylamid (= διαιθυλαμίδιο του D-λυσεργικού οξέος· είδος παραισθησιογόνου)
*L.S.E. * = London School of Economics
*Ltd * = Limited (= Εταιρεία Περιορισμένης Ευθύνης)

*M*
*Μ.Α. * = Master of Arts
*M.I.T. * = Massachusetts Institute of Technology (= Τεχνολογικό Ινστιτούτο της Μασαχουσέτης)
*M.Sc. * = Master of Science (= Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Ειδίκευσης)

*N*
*N.A.S.A. * = National Aeronautics and Space Administration (= Εθνική Υπηρεσία Αεροναυτικής και Διαστήματος)
*N.A.T.O. * = North Atlantic Treaty Organization (= Οργανισμός Βορειοατλαντικού Συμφώνου)
*NAZI * = Nationalsozialist (= εθνικοσοσιαλιστικός)
*N.B.A. * = National Basketball Association (= Εθνική Ομοσπονδία Καλαθοσφαίρισης στις Η.Π.Α.)

*O*
*O.E.C.D. * = Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (= Οργανισμός Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας και Ανάπτυξης· ΟΟΣΑ)
*O.K. * = Oll Korrect (εσφαλμ. του All Right)
*O.P.E.C. * = Organization of Petrol Exporting Countries (= Οργανισμός Πετρελαιοεξαγωγικών Κρατών· ΟΠΕΚ)

*P*
*PC * = Personal Computer (= Προσωπικός Υπολογιστής)
*Ph.B. * = Philosophiae Baccalaureus
*Ph.D. * = Philosophiae doctor (= Διδάκτωρ Φιλοσοφίας)
*P.L.O. * = Palestine Liberation Organization (= Οργάνωση για την Απελευθέρωση της Παλαιστίνης· Ο.Α.Π.)
*p.m. * = post meridiem (= μετά μεσημβρίαν)
*P.S. * = Post Scriptum (= υστερόγραφο)

*R*
*RA.D.A.R. * = Radio Detection And Ranging (= ραδιοανίχνευση και ραδιοεντοπισμός)
*R.A.F. * = Royal Air Forces (= Βασιλικές Αεροπορικές Δυνάμεις· όν. της Βρετανικής Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας)
*R.A.I. * = Radio Audizioni Italiane (= Ιταλική Ραδιοφωνία)
*R.N.Α. * = Ribonucleic Acid (= ριβονουκλεϊκό οξύ)
*R.S.V.P. * = Répondez S’il Vous Plait (= παρακαλώ απαντήστε)

*S*
*S.A. * = Société Anonyme (= Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία)
*S.A.L.T. * = Strategic Arms Limitation Talks (= Συνομιλίες για τον Περιορισμό των Στρατηγικών Όπλων)
*S.E.A.T.O. * = South East Asia Treaty (= Οργανισμός Συμφώνου Νοτιοανατολικής Ασίας)
*S.I.M.C.A. * = Société Industrielle de Mécanique et de Carrosserie Automobile (= Βιομηχανική Εταιρεία Μηχανικής και Εξοπλισμού Αυτοκινήτων)
*S.O.S. * = Save Our Souls (= Σώστε τις ψυχές μας· διεθνές σήμα κινδύνου) 
*STU.KA. * = Sturzkampfflugzeug (= βομβαρδιστικό αεροπλάνο κάθετης εφόρμησης)

*T*
*T.A.S.S. * = Telegrafnoye agentstvo Sovetskovo Soyuza (= Τηλεγραφικό Πρακτορείο της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης)
*T.I.R. * = Transports Internationaux Routiers (= Διεθνείς Οδικές Μεταφορές)
*TV * = Television (= τηλεόραση)

*U*
*U.E.F.A. * = Union of European Football Association (= Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση Ποδοσφαίρου· ΟΥΕΦΑ)
*U.F.O. * = Unidentified Flying Object (= Ιπτάμενο Αντικείμενο άγνωστης ταυτότητας· ΑΤΙΑ)
*U.H.F. * = Ultra High Frequency (= Υπερυψηλή Συχνότητα)
*U.K. * = United Kindom (= Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο: Αγγλία, Σκοτία, Ουαλία και Βόρεια Ιρλανδία)
*U.N. * = United Nations (= Ηνωμένα Έθνη)
*U.N.E.F. * = United Nations Emergency Forces (= Δυνάμεις Ασφαλείας των Ηνωμένων Εθνών)
*U.N.E.P. * = United Nations Environment Program (= Πρόγραμμα των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για το Περιβάλλον)
*U.N.E.S.C.O. * = United Nations Educational Scientific and Cultural Organization (= Οργανισμός των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για την Εκπαίδευση, την Επιστήμη και τον Πολιτισμό)
*U.N.I.C.E.F. * = United Nations International Children’s Emergency Fund (= Διεθνές Ίδρυμα των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για την Προστασία του Παιδιού)
*U.N.I.D.O. * = United Nations Industrial Development Organization (= Οργανισμός των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για τη βιομηχανική ανάπτυξη)
*U.N.O. * = United Nations Organization (= Οργανισμός Ηνωμένων Εθνών· ΟΗΕ)
*U.N.R.R.A. * = United Nations Relief and Rehabilitation Administration (= Διεύθυνση των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για την Αρωγή και την Αποκατάσταση)
*U.S.A. * = United States of America (= Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες Αμερικής· ΗΠΑ)

*V*
*V.A.T. * = Value Added Tax (= Φόρος Προστιθέμενης Αξίας· ΦΠΑ)
*V.H.F. * = Very High Frequency (= πολύ υψηλή συχνότητα)
*V.I.P. * = Very Important Person (= πολύ σημαντικό, σπουδαίο πρόσωπο)

*W*
*W.C. * = Water Closet (= τουαλέτα)
*W.H.O. * = World Health Organization (= Παγκόσμια Οργάνωση Υγείας· Π.Ο.Υ.)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 5, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ακολουθεί κανείς ξεκάθαρη πρακτική για τις τελείες των συντομογραφιών (βλέπω π.χ. στον ανωτέρω κατάλογο C.I.A. αλλά FBI). Η γνώμη μου είναι πως η απάλειψη των τελειών είναι μια από τις καλώς νοούμενες "ανάγκες εξοικονόμησης χώρου και χρόνου στον (έντυπο ή ηλεκτρονικό ιδίως) κρατικό λόγο" που θα έλεγε και το ΛΝΕΓ. Η γραφή με κεφαλαία καθιστά σαφές ότι πρόκειται για αρκτικόλεξο ή ακρωνύμιο και δεν βλέπω καμιά άλλη χρησιμότητα στις τελείες. Ελπίζω, από την άλλη, να μην έρθει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα η άθλια γαλλική συνήθεια να γράφονται όλα τα αρκτικόλεξα (κι όχι μόνο όσα έχουν γίνει λέξεις) ως κανονικές λέξεις με κεφαλαίο το πρώτο γράμμα, που μπερδεύει άσχημα τον αναγνώστη. 

Όσο για το ISO, τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά φοβάμαι, γιατί το ΙΣΟ που προτείνει η ΕΛΕΤΟ είναι λέξη, σε αντίθεση με το άισο και το ιζό των ξένων γλωσσών, οπότε θα δημιουργούσε μεγάλη σύγχυση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2010)

Προσωπικά, θα ήθελα οι κεφαλές των λημμάτων να έχουν και τις δύο γραφές, με τελείες και χωρίς, αν η λέξη εμφανίζεται και με τους δύο τρόπους. Σαν την HELEXPO, αν δεν γράφεται με τελείες. Και με πεζοκεφαλαία σε περιπτώσεις σαν της Aeroflot, να ξεφύγουμε κάποια στιγμή από την κατάσταση που είχαν επιβάλει οι γραφομηχανές, που μας έκαναν να γράφουμε όλες τις ξένες λέξεις με κεφαλαία. Γι' αυτό ξεκίνησα πάντως με:

*Κ.Κ.Ε., ΚΚΕ* (το) [kápa kápa épsilon, kukué, kápa kápa é] αρκτικόλ. Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας.

Για την προφορά τού ISO, νομίζω ότι το παιχνίδι θα παιχτεί ανάμεσα σε «άιζο» και «άισο». Όταν βάζουμε και άλλες επιλογές στη μέση, απλώς μπερδεύουμε τα πράγματα.
...............................

Και οι Αγγλοσάξονες έχουν πολλές και διάφορες συνήθειες. Δες π.χ. το Style Guide της Guardian:

*abbreviations and acronyms*
Do not use full points in abbreviations, or spaces between initials, including those in proper names: US, mph, eg, 4am, lbw, No 10, AL Rowse, OJ Simpson, WH Smith, etc.

Use all capitals if an abbreviation is pronounced as the individual letters: BBC, VAT etc; if it is an acronym (pronounced as a word) spell out with initial capital, eg Nasa, Nato, unless it can be considered to have entered the language as an everyday word, such as awol, laser and, more recently, asbo, pin number and sim card. Note that pdf and plc are lowercase

If an abbreviation or acronym is to be used more than once, put it in brackets at first mention, eg Association of Chief Police Officers (Acpo), seasonal affective disorder (Sad). This saves people having to search back through the article to find the original reference.

Cap up single letters in such expressions as C-list, F-word, "the word assassin contains four Ss", etc​
Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε ποιες τάσεις διαμορφώνονται εδώ. Θα δούμε _πχ_ δίπλα στο _κλπ_;


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 5, 2010)

Νίκελ, ωραία μονογραφία.
(Απορώ όμως, μερικές φορές, πώς και δε σου λείπει ποτέ το μεράκι και η διάθεση - για να μη μιλήσω για το χρόνο.)
Εσύ μπορεί να πέταξες μια πολιτική κακιούλα στα γκρίζα (αμαρτία μολογημένη κλπ), ωστόσο και το σημείωμα του ΛΝΕΓ για το αρκτικόλεξο έχει αρκετή πολιτική, κουκουλωμένη όμως, και υποκριτικά κρυμμένη πίσω από το πρόσχημα του "επιστημονικού" λόγου. Τυπική στάση για το λου-νου-εγ, θα έλεγα.
Το είπα λου-νου-εγ και το φχαριστήθηκα.


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 6, 2010)

Nickel θα διαφωνήσω σχετικά με το θέμα του "s". Λέμε/Λένε: 


He is up (He iZ up)
Is everything ok? (iZ everything ok)
as if I knew (aZ if I knew)...
This is usual (this iZ uZual) κτλ.

Άρα δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες «...στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, «άισο» — και, στη χειρότερη, «άιζο». *Είναι που έχουμε την κακή συνήθεια να νομίζουμε ότι οι Αγγλοσάξονες, όπως οι Γάλλοι, προφέρουν πάντα «ζ» το –s– ανάμεσα σε δύο φωνήεντα*...», ή τουλάχιστον ας μην ρίχνουμε το μπαλάκι σε εμάς τη στιγμή που η προφορά στις ΗΠΑ αλλάζει από πολιτεία σε πολιτεία (βλ. Iraq - need I say more?)

Επίσης το θέμα με τις τελείες είναι πάντα ζήτημα και θέμα ειδικά στις μεταφράσεις λογισμικού όπου τις τρώει η μαρμάγκα λόγω έλλειψης χώρου όπως προαναφέρθηκε.

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όλοι έχουν την ελευθερία να το προφέρουν όπως θέλουν ακόμα και αν θέλουν να το πουν Άι - Εσ - Ο ΧΧΧ ( το έχω ακούσει και έτσι). Δεν μπορεί κανείς (και να το επιβάλλει να προφέρεται με την «ελληνική» προφορά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

Ίσως δεν ήταν αρκετά σαφές αυτό που είπα, αλλά είναι μια διαπίστωση από τα χρόνια που δίδασκα, μπορεί λανθασμένη ως προς την επιρροή. Πιστεύω δηλαδή ότι, ίσως λόγω του κανόνα των γαλλικών ότι το –_s_– ανάμεσα σε δύο φωνήεντα προφέρεται [z] (π.χ. _maison_), μεταφέρουμε τον κανόνα αυτόν και στα αγγλικά. Στα αγγλικά δεν ισχύει αυτό το πράγμα, και ταλαιπωρήθηκα πολύ με τους μαθητές που πρόφεραν «ινκρίζ» (και άντε να τους πείσεις ότι η λίγδα προφέρεται σαν την Ελλάδα :) ). Το –_*s*_– ανάμεσα σε δύο φωνήεντα μπορεί να είναι:
, π.χ. _basis, conclusive, curiosity_
[z], π.χ. _reason_
[ʒ], π.χ. _pleasure_
και έχουμε και όλα εκείνα τα καταληκτικά , που παραμένουν  στην κλίση, π.χ. _base – bases, decrease – decreasing, genius – geniuses_, με εξαίρεση το περίφημο _house_ [haus] – _houses_ ['hauziz]. Ή τις γνωστές διαφορές _lose – loose, use_ ρήμα και _use_ ουσιαστικό, _close_ κλείνω και _close_ κοντά κ.ο.κ.
Παρότι, λοιπόν, από νωρίς γίνεται σαφές στους μαθητές ότι το αγγλικό –_s_– δεν δίνει τέτοιες σιγουριές, υπάρχει αυτή η εμμονή να θέλουν να το κάνουν γαλλικό.
Πάντως ένας λόγος να τα προφέρουμε σωστά (και με _έναν_ τρόπο) όλα αυτά (_ISO_, γαλλικό _stage_, κυριώνυμα) είναι για να μη χρειάζεται να αλλάζουμε συνήθειες όταν τρέχουμε στα συνέδρια (ιδίως στο εξωτερικό) και για να συνεννοούμαστε μεταξύ μας. Ομολογώ ότι αν άκουγα «το πρότυπο ιζό», θα στεκόμουν και μπορεί και να μην ξεκολλούσα…  Οπότε, ας βοηθήσουν και τα λεξικά κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ομολογώ ότι αν άκουγα «το πρότυπο ιζό», θα στεκόμουν και μπορεί και να μην ξεκολλούσα…  Οπότε, ας βοηθήσουν και τα λεξικά κάποια στιγμή.



Σε κάτι τέτοια όμως τα καημένα τα λεξικά (και οι λεξικογράφοι μαζί) είναι damned if they will, damned if they won't. Όποια πολιτική και αν ακολουθήσουν πάντα θα υπάρχει αντίρρηση και αντίλογος  βασισμένος ακριβώς σε όσα τόνισες (μιλάω πάντα για το θέμα προφορά).


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2010)

Στο πανεπιστήμιο μας μιλούσαν για ίσο και ντιν. Αλλά από τότε έγινε το ISO άισο και ίσως να ακούσω κάπου το DIN ντάιν, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, όλα τα σφάζουν όλα τα μαχαιρώνουν σαν το σταζ οι συνέλληνες. 
Θυμάμαι επίσης όταν εμφανίστηκε η ανοσοποιητική ανεπάρκεια ότι κάποιοι επιχείρησαν να καθιερώσουν το ΣΕΑΑ, αλλά δεν τους άφησαν να αγιάσουν οι υπόλοιποι που προτίμησαν έιτζ. Ομοιοκαταληκτεί και με το στέιτζ, άρα υπάρχει προηγούμενη προτίμηση του Μήτσου, να γιατί και το σταζ. 
Επιπλέον, παλιότερα έβλεπα πιο συχνά ελληνογραμμένα πολλά από τα πιο πάνω. Ουνέσκο, Γιούνισεφ, Φίφα, Φίμπα, Ουέφα κλπ. Τώρα όλοι διαθέτουμε πολλές γραμματοσειρές και μανία αλλαγής τους (εγώ βαριέμαι να τις αλλάζω, αλλά προφανώς όχι όλοι). 

Λες για το Ζ και το Σ μεταξύ φωνηέντων, νίκελ, αλλά δεν είναι μόνο οι Έλληνες. Έχω ακούσει Ιταλούς τουρίστες να ρωτάνε πώς πάει κανείς στο τσέρινγκ κρος (chairing cross???) και τις αεροσυνοδούς στην Αλιτάλια να μας ανακοινώνουν ότι θα σερβίρουν ε ζμολ ζνεκ (το οποίο ήταν όντως ζμολ κι ο θεός να το κανει ζνεκ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2010)

Να προσθέσω σχετικά με τη λίστα από το Μείζον ότι η AEROFLOT παραμένει και η μεγαλύτερη ρωσική αεροπορική εταιρεία (και βέβαια, η συντομογραφία σημαίνει «αεροπορικός στόλος»). Πολλές αεροπορικές επωνυμίες *είναι* συντομογραφίες ή αρκτικόλεξα (ALITALIA, QANTAS, SABENA, TWA).
Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ο όρος Nazi σχηματίστηκε καταναλογία από το Sozi (μέλος του SPD, *Sozi*alistische Partei Deutschlands) και, μια και έγινε συζήτηση για το ISO, να προσθέσω και το

*D.I.N.* =Deutsche Industrie-Norm (Γερμανικό Βιομηχανικό Πρότυπο)


----------



## Costas (Apr 8, 2010)

Είχα γράψει ΝιΚαΒεΝτέ αλλά μου πρότεινε η διορθώτρια να το κάνουμε NKVD και της είπα "ό,τι νομίζεις, κάνε". Και πράγματι, έτσι το έκανε.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2010)

Γιατί ΝιΚαΒεΝτέ κι όχι ΕνΚαΒεΝτέ;


----------



## Costas (Apr 8, 2010)

Ακριβώς γι' αυτό της είπα "κάνε όπως νομίζεις", γιατί μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη ελληνική προφορά και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προτείνουμε εμείς μία και να μπλέξουμε. Και είχε δίκιο, όπως βλέπω! Εγώ πάντα έτσι την έλεγα, αλλά να που εσύ, αλλιώς. Οπότε μια τέτοια λέξη καλό θα ήταν η λεξικογραφία να την προσπεράσει ή να μην την προφέρει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Καθιερωμένο είναι το «Νι-Κα-Βε-Ντε» (ή «ΝιΚαΒεΝτέ») και, καθώς δεν γνώριζα (και δεν γνωρίζω) ρώσικα (αν και κάποτε το αλφάβητο τουλάχιστον το είχα μάθει), δεν το είχα αμφισβητήσει ποτέ. Το ηχητικό είναι πειστικότατο, για όποιον δεν αρκείται στον ζαζούλειο λόγο.

Ο Πάπυρος έχει τρόπους που προσεγγίζει τους Πάντσο Βίλα αυτού του κόσμου. Βάζει μέσα σε παρένθεση «(ορθή προφορά Βίγια)». Οπότε:

*NKVD* = Νι-Κα-Βε-Ντε, ΝιΚαΒεΝτέ (ορθή προφορά Εν-Κα-Βε-Ντε), Narodnyy Komissariat Vnutrennikh Del, Λαϊκή Επιτροπή Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων (της ΕΣΣΔ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2010)

*U.N.F.I.CYP.* = United Nations (Peacekeeping) Force In Cyprus (Ειρηνευτικό Σώμα των Ηνωμένων Εθνών στην Κύπρο, ΟΥΝΦΙΚΥΠ)


nickel said:


> *U.N.R.R.A. * = United Nations Relief and Rehabilitation Administration (= Διεύθυνση των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για την Αρωγή και την Αποκατάσταση)


 = ΟΥΝΡΑ, σπαν. ΟΥΝΡΡΑ


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2010)

Αυτό με την ΕνΚαΒεΝτέ vs. ΝιΚαΒεΝτέ μού θύμισε το ΤσεΕσΚά / ΤσέΕσΚΑ vs. ΤσεΣεΚά / ΤσέΣεΚΑ (ЦСКА). Κατά τα φαινόμενα η δεύτερη εκφορά είναι πιο διαδεδομένη, αλλά εγώ ποτέ δεν τη χρησιμοποίησα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2012)

Στον κατάλογο των ουσιαστικών από συντομογραφίες πρέπει να προσθέσουμε:

*αϊ κιου, αϊκιού* < I.Q. «intelligence quotient» (δείκτης νοημοσύνης)
*αλφαμίτης* < Α.Μ. «αστυνομία μονάδος»
*χαπίτης* < Χ.Α.Π. «χρόνια αποφρακτική πνευμονοπάθεια» (Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, COPD) (Το ΧΑΠ δεν σημαίνει «χρόνια αναπνευστικά προβλήματα».)

Είναι τρεις διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις: από ξένη συντομογραφία, από ελληνική και από ακρωνύμιο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Τι προτιμάτε από τα παρακάτω;

ΕΛΑΣίτης, Ελασίτης ή ελασίτης;
ΕΑΜοκρατούμενος, Εαμοκρατούμενος ή εαμοκρατούμενος;
ΠΑΣΟΚικός, Πασοκικός ή πασοκικός;
ΝΑΤΟϊκός, Νατοϊκός ή νατοϊκός;
ΟΝΝΕΔίτης ή Οννεδίτης;
ΣΥΡΙΖαίος ή Συριζαίος;


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2012)

Στη μικρή μας συλλογή προσθέτω τα:

*τριατατικός*, από το: Ταχυδρομεία, Τηλεγραφεία, Τηλέφωνα

*ωριλάς *= Ω.Ρ.Λ. = ωτορινολαρυγγολόγος

*ΜΑΥδες *[máiðes] = άνδρες των Μ.Α.Υ. = Μονάδων Ασφαλείας Υπαίθρου (δεκαετία του 1940).


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> Τι προτιμάτε από τα παρακάτω;
> 
> ΕΛΑΣίτης, Ελασίτης ή ελασίτης;
> ΕΑΜοκρατούμενος, Εαμοκρατούμενος ή εαμοκρατούμενος;
> ...



_εαμίτης, ελασίτης, εαμοκρατούμενος, εαμογενής_, αλλά _Εαμοβούλγαρος_
_πασόκος, πασοκάκι, πασοκικός, πασοκτζής_ (και _παοκτζής_), _πασοκίλα_
_νατοϊκές_ ασκήσεις
_οννεδίτες_ και _συριζαίοι_, για να μοιάζουν με τον _πασόκο_

Αλλά όταν το _ΠΑΣΟΚ_ γράφεται και _ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. _και _Πα.Σο.Κ._ και _ΠαΣοΚ_ και _Πασόκ_, μη ζητάς συνέπεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2012)

Γιατί Εαμοβούλγαρος με κεφαλαίο; Επειδή είναι και τα δύο συστατικά κεφαλαία; Μα δεν την ξανακάναμε (κάπως) αυτή τη συζήτηση με τους Ελλαδίτες, παλαιοελλαδίτες κ.λπ;


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2012)

Την κάναμε αλλά δεν την ολοκληρώσαμε. Βλ. εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο όρος Nazi σχηματίστηκε κατ' αναλογία από το Sozi (μέλος του SPD, *Sozi*alistische Partei Deutschlands)



Στην Ελλάδα όμως δεν τους λέμε *νατσιστές αλλά *ναζήδες *ή ναζιστές. Το πήραμε από τους Εγγλέζους, παρότι είχαμε τους ίδιους τους ναζήδες εδώ τριάμισι χρόνια.

Κυκλοφορεί ευρέως ότι την προφορά με «ζ» εγκαινίασε ο Τσώρτσιλ, γιατί έτσι κατάφερνε με κάποιο τρόπο να περάσει στο γλωσσικό επίπεδο την υποτίμηση που έτρεφε γι’ αυτούς. Το βεβαιώνει, από τα 1945 κιόλας, ο Άπτον Σίνκλαιρ (_Dragon Harvest II_).

Η απορία μου είναι πώς κοντά στους ναζιστές δεν είπαμε και «φασιστές» τους φασίστες. Υποθέτω με τον ίδιο μηχανισμό μιμητισμού που μετέτρεψε τους «σαντινιστές αντάρτες» (όπως έχω ακούσει με τα αφτιά μου να λέει το κρατικό ραδιόφωνο) σε «σαντινίστας», και τους «ζαπατιστές» σε «ζαπατίστας».

Αλλά ο ανταγωνισμός των καταλήξεων --ιστής και --ίστας είναι αρκετά παλιός στα νέα ελληνικά, και θα βρεθεί η ευκαιρία να μιλήσουμε γι’ αυτά. Ίσως όταν κάποιος βάλει στο τραπέζι προς συζήτηση την επιλογή αυτεπωνυμίας των «Ατενίστας».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2012)

Για το _ναζί_, γιατί από τα αγγλικά; Νάτσις προφέρονται και εκεί.

Το ΛΚΝ το θεωρεί δάνειο από τα γαλλικά. Το ΛΝΕΓ'06 παραπέμπει μόνο σε προέλευση από το γερμανικό Nazi και δεν ασχολείται με τη διαφορετική προφορά, ενώ το ΕΛΝΕΓ το θεωρεί «οπτικό δάνειο».


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Οι σαντινίστας και οι ζαπατίστας όμως λέγονται έτσι στη γλώσσα τους κι είναι τελικά άκλιτοι. 
Οι Ατενίστας είναι απλώς της λατινοαμερικάνικης φιλοσοφίας.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οι Ατενίστας είναι απλως της λατινοαμερκάνικης φιλοσοφίας.


Εεε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ΛΚΝ το θεωρεί δάνειο από τα γαλλικά. Το ΛΝΕΓ'06 παραπέμπει μόνο σε προέλευση από το γερμανικό Nazi και δεν ασχολείται με τη διαφορετική προφορά, ενώ το ΕΛΝΕΓ το θεωρεί «οπτικό δάνειο».


Αδικείς λίγο το ΛΚΝ, το οποίο δεν περιορίζεται στην προέλευση από τα γαλλικά, αλλά κάνει και το προς τα πίσω βήμα για να μας δείξει από πού βγήκε. Δεν αποκλείεται πάντως να είναι «οπτικό δάνειο» (δηλ. να είδε ο Μήτσος Nazi και να διάβασε Ναζί — τα κάνει κάτι τέτοια, όλο και βλέπουμε κάνα *Μόζαρτ στη γύρα).


ΛΚΝ:
[λόγ. < γαλλ. nazi < γερμ. Nazi (σύντμ. του Na(zional-So)zi(alist) 'εθνικοσοσιαλιστής')]


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για το _ναζί_, γιατί από τα αγγλικά; Νάτσις προφέρονται και εκεί



Στη γκουγλική μου αναζήτηση βρίσκω ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που διακρίνουν αμερικανική προφορά με "τσ" από αγγλική με καθαρό "ζ".


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

Έχουν και οι αγγλόφωνοι τους Μήτσους τους. Σε παλιότερα λεξικά (OED, μεγάλο Webster's) καταγράφεται και αυτή τη προφορά, αλλά έχει εκλείψει εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εεε;



Aτενίστας δεν είναι το αντίθετο του τενίστα. 
Στον ισπανόφωνο κόσμο η λέξη δηλώνει τον σπουδαστή του Αθήναιου, του πανεπιστημίου που ίδρυσε ο Αδριανός στη Ρώμη, του οποίου το όνομα φέρουν πολλά εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα (οι Ιησουίτες το κόλλαγαν παντού το όνομα βλέπω στο γκουγκλ), και κατ'επέκταση τον θαμώνα τέτοιων καταστημάτων. Δηλώνει επίσης τον οπαδό ενός μεξικανικού φιλοσοφικού κινήματος. 

Γιατί Ατενίστες κι όχι Αθηνιστές οι δικοί μας δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

Είσαι σίγουρη ότι από εκεί έχει προέλθει το _συγκεκριμένο _Ατενίστας;


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2012)

Μα τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή Ζαζ; Αν έχεις κάποια στοιχεία ότι ΔΕΝ έχει προέρθει από την Αθήνα (όχι το Αθήναιο) πέστο και μην προσπαθείς να το βγάλεις με το τσιγκέλι. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι πρόκειται για σύμπτωση παρόμοια με αυτή της εταιρίας ASS Security αλλά χωρίς το κωμικό στοιχείο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Aτενίστας δεν είναι το αντίθετο του τενίστα.
> [...]



Όχι, είναι ο ατενίζων σε επίπεδο πρωταθλητισμού, ο χουψουαθλητής.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2013)

Το PKK (γράφεται έτσι με ξενικά αρχικά, από την κουρδική ονομασία Partiya Karkerên Kurdistan, «Εργατικό Κόμμα του Κουρδιστάν») το προφέρουμε Πε-Κα-Κα (πεκακά, για να φανεί και πού πέφτει ο τόνος), αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτή είναι η προφορά των αρχικών στα κουρδικά ή στα γαλλικά. Η αγγλική Wikipedia δεν λέει τίποτα για την προφορά (οι αγγλόφωνοι το προφέρουν αγγλικά, πι-κέι-κέι). Τα δικά μας λεξικά δεν έχουν τα αρχικά, η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια δεν βλέπω να έχει σελίδα, οπότε ας το έχουμε εδώ. Και ίσως λύσω έτσι και την απορία μου για την προέλευση της προφοράς.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2013)

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν γαλλικά γιατί το ΡΚΚ δραστηριοποιείται από πολύ παλιά στη Γαλλία ή γερμανικά, λόγω του ότι ζουν τόσοι πολλοί τούρκοι εκεί.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 22, 2013)

Όπως βλέπω, η προφορά των αρχικών στην κουρδική γλώσσα είναι Πε-Κε-Κε (βλ. εδώ), οπότε η θεωρία περί γαλλικής ή (ίσως πιθανότερο) γερμανικής επιρροής ως προς την προφορά φαίνεται εύλογη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για την ακύρωση της κουρδικής εκδοχής. Το γερμανικό είναι επίσης πιθανό. Γερμανικό ήταν άλλωστε το μοναδικό PKK που βρήκα στο forvo.com (μόνο που δεν είχα ιδέα τι ήθελε να πει ).


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 29, 2013)

Μια που υπάρχει αυτό το νήμα, να ρωτήσω τι κάνετε με το τελικό _ν_ μπροστά από ξένα αρκτικόλεξα; Για παράδειγμα, θα γράψετε «τη CT» (θεωρώντας ότι θα διαβαστεί «σι-τι») ή «την CT» αφού είναι _COmputed tomography_; Ή κατά περίπτωση, ανάλογα με το πώς το λέτε εσείς;


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Όπως λέμε «τη Σαχάρα» και «τη Sabena», θα έλεγα και «τη C» (τη γλώσσα Σι ή τη βιταμίνη Σε).








Με την ευκαιρία:
Υπάρχουν στη Λεξιλογία καμιά 350ριά «την Wikipedia» ή «στην Wikipedia». Μερικά απ' αυτά πρέπει να είναι δικά μου. Φαίνεται ότι σε εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις την προφέρω σαν την Ουάσινγκτον.  Αλλά κανονικά το τελικό -ν είναι περιττό πριν από το [γ] της αγγλικής λέξης.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
56 Acronyms and Initialisms (mental floss)


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2015)

Earion said:


> Στην Ελλάδα όμως δεν τους λέμε *νατσιστές αλλά *ναζήδες *ή ναζιστές. Το πήραμε από τους Εγγλέζους, παρότι είχαμε τους ίδιους τους ναζήδες εδώ τριάμισι χρόνια.
> 
> Κυκλοφορεί ευρέως ότι την προφορά με «ζ» εγκαινίασε ο Τσώρτσιλ, γιατί έτσι κατάφερνε με κάποιο τρόπο να περάσει στο γλωσσικό επίπεδο την υποτίμηση που έτρεφε γι’ αυτούς. Το βεβαιώνει, από τα 1945 κιόλας, ο Άπτον Σίνκλαιρ (_Dragon Harvest II_).








*Churchill, He Coudn't Even Say "Nazis" *

Franz Liebkind's Monologue from "The Producers" (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Producers_(1968_film))

(Ενεργοποιήστε τους υποτίτλους).


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2015)

Και επειδή το παραπάνω φαίνεται να έχει κάποια κλειδώματα και αποκλεισμούς, πάμε στην πλήρη ταινία και... τη βλέπουμε ή την ξαναβλέπουμε ολόκληρη. Ή πηδάμε στο 38ο λεπτό και ξανακούμε τον Χερ Λίπκιντ:

Such filthy lies! They told lies!
But nobody ever said a bad word about Winston Churchill, did they?
No! "Win with Winnie!"
Churchill!
With his cigars. With his brandy.
And his rotten painting, rotten!
Hitler, there was a painter.
He could paint an entire apartment in one afternoon! 
Two coats!
Churchill. He couldn't even say "Nazi."
He would say, "Noses. Noses."
It wasn't Noses!
It was Nazis!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S6AcrFOcBQ


----------



## skam (Apr 14, 2016)

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά δεν υπάρχει κάποια τυποποιημένη προφορά των ξένων συντομογραφιών στην Ελληνική γλώσσα. Έτσι το sos είναι αποδεκτό να λέγεται και "εσ-ο-εσ" και "σοσ". Όμως αυτή όμως η ανοχή μήπως οφείλεται στο ότι έχουν περάσει και οι δύο προφορές στην γλώσσα μας;

Με αφορμή το θέμα με την προφορά του H.I.V. σαν "χιβ" έχω μείνει με την απορία, κατά πόσο είναι μια συνηθισμένη διατύπωση μεταξύ των γιατρών. Ή μήπως η διατύπωση είναι απαράδεκτη, στα πλαίσια μιας συνέντευξης;


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2016)

Καλημέρα..

Ως προς το χιβ: Εγώ δεν κυκλοφορώ σε ιατρικούς κύκλους, αλλά το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά πιθανό και λογικό να φτιάξουν ελληνικό ακρωνύμιο χιβ αντί για την προφορά με τα αγγλικά αρχικά (έιτς-άι-βι). Δεν έχουμε κανόνες γι' αυτά τα πράγματα: όλα κατά περίπτωση. Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει πρωτόκολλο συνεντεύξεων, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς το πρωτόκολλο έχει τελευταίως καταργηθεί σε διάφορα επίπεδα. 

Αν πάντως έχεις να διαβάσεις ένα μεγάλο κείμενο, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να λες «ο ιός της ανθρώπινης ανοσοανεπάρκειας» κάθε φορά που βλέπεις «ο ιός HIV». Αν δεν πας τα ξενόγλωσσα, το χιβ είναι η επόμενη λύση. Με λίγα λόγια, δεν θα το θεωρούσα περίεργο ακόμα κι αν ήταν προσωπική επιλογή του γιατρού ή του υπουργού.


----------



## skam (Apr 15, 2016)

Καλημέρα και σε σένα. 
Πάνω κάτω εκεί έχω καταλήξει και εγώ. 

Νομίζω ότι κάθε τέτοια διατύπωση αποτελεί ένα μέρος της γλώσσας, οπότε μπορεί να έχει όποια μορφή θέλουν οι συνομηλητές (δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το διατυπώνω καλά).
Εν τω μεταξύ ψάχνοντας βρήκα και ένα κείμενο από τον ΕΛΟΤ που αναφέρει κάτι ανάλογο με παράδειγμα την περίπτωση της ΣΙΑ .


> https://sales.elot.gr/announcement/SEP-ELOT402_V33.pdf
> "Η συντόμευση είναι δημιουργία μορφής(είτε γραπτής είτε γραπτής και προφορικής) πιο σύντομης από την πλήρη μορφή ενός όρου ή ενός ονόματος.
> ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ Αποτέλεσμα της συντόμευσης είναι η συντομομορφή ή συντομευμένη μορφή. Κατά κανόνα, η συντομομορφή προκύπτει
> από τα μορφολογικά στοιχεία της πλήρους μορφής(εξηρτημένη συντομομορφή). Η συντομομορφή που επιλέγεται ως συνώνυμο της
> ...


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2016)

Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση του ΑΤΜ, από το αγγλικό Automated Teller Machine, το οποίο, παρότι έχει ίδια ελληνικά αρχικά στην απόδοσή του ως Αυτόματη Ταμειακή Μηχανή ή Αυτόματη Ταμειολογιστική Μηχανή, δεν το λέμε «η άλφα-ταυ-μι» ή «η άτιμη», αλλά αγγλικότατα «το έι-τι-εμ».


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2016)

Να προσθέσω, αν και το έχω πει κι αλλού, ότι γοητεύομαι από τη μετατροπή των αρκτικόλεξων σε λαϊκές λέξεις, από τις οποίες στη συνέχεια προκύπτουν διάφορα παράγωγα. Κατά το κλασικό «κουκουέδες» (χρήση του «ου» για το διάβασμα του αρκτικόλεξου), άκουσα πριν από λίγο ότι η Μέρκελ θεωρείται τώρα... *δουνουτατζού*!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 15, 2016)

Πάντως «ΧΙΒ», «ΣΙΑ», «χουτουμουλου» κ.λπ. λέμε μόνο προφορικά και σε φιλικές συζητήσεις (ή σε συνωμοσιολογικά site, στην περίπτωση της ΣΙΑ) - δεν θα τα λέγαμε σε μια συζήτηση με αγνώστους ή σε επίσημη ομιλία.


----------



## skam (Apr 15, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Πάντως «ΧΙΒ», «ΣΙΑ», «χουτουμουλου» κ.λπ. λέμε μόνο προφορικά και σε φιλικές συζητήσεις (ή σε συνωμοσιολογικά site, στην περίπτωση της ΣΙΑ) - δεν θα τα λέγαμε σε μια συζήτηση με αγνώστους ή σε επίσημη ομιλία.


Εάν είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένες διατυπώσεις ή αν είναι προφανής η έννοιά που τους αποδίδουμε, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην το κάνουμε, την στιγμή που δεν μεταφέρουν κάποιο αρνητικό υπονοούμενο (όπως το μπάτσος ή το pig).


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2016)

Μπορούμε να πούμε γενικά, skam, ότι υπάρχει μια κόκκινη γραμμή ανάμεσα στα λόγια ή τα επίσημα και τα προφορικά ή τα ανεπίσημα. Αυτή η κόκκινη γραμμή είναι άκρως κινητή, ανάλογα με τα άτομα, την περίσταση, τις εποχές και χίλιους δυο άλλους λόγους.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 15, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω - ποιος αποφασίζει τι είναι διαδεδομένο και προφανές; Δεν εξαρτάται από το ακροατήριο; Μπορεί π.χ. στο τμήμα λοιμωδών κάποιου νοσοκομείου να λένε «ΧΙΒ» γιατί το έχουν συνηθίσει και το θεωρούν προφανές, αλλά πώς μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα το καταλάβουν οι ακροατές μιας ραδιοφωνικής εκπομπής, για παράδειγμα;


----------



## skam (Apr 15, 2016)

Οι ακροατές μιας ραδιοφωνικής εκπομπής είναι αμφίβολο ότι θα καταλάβουν και το "έιτσ-άι-βι". Αν δε πει "ιός της ανθρώπινης ανοσοανεπάρκειας" ή "Human immunodeficiency virus" μάλλον θα ψάχνουμε πολλοί τα λεξικά. Νομίζω ότι μια τέτοια συζήτηση θα αφορά άτομα, που είναι κάπως υποψιασμένα για το αντικείμενο. 

Πάντως στην φωτογραφία τα ASA και τα DIN, στην Ελλάδα τα λέγαμε ανέκαθεν "άσα" και "ντιν" και όχι "έι-εσ-έι" ή "ντι-άι-εν". Ενώ δεν νομίζω ότι συνηθίζει κανείς να λέει "ερ-έι-εμ" αντί για "ραμ". Οπότε το "χιβ" μου μοιάζει αρκετά αποδεκτό. 

Νομίζω ότι θα ξενίζει περισσότερο άτομα που δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί και πολύ με το θέμα, και αυτοί λογικά θα προτιμούν αντί για μια σύντομη, μια πιο παραστατική διατύπωση που παραπέμπει στα αγγλικά γράμματα. Κατ αυτή την έννοια, όντως σε μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή, που απευθύνεται στον τυχαίο ακροατή, θα είναι προτιμότερη η συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση.

Σημ. μάλλον το διατύπωση είναι λάθος, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται τώρα πιο κατάλληλη λέξη





nickel said:


> Μπορούμε να πούμε γενικά, skam, ότι υπάρχει μια κόκκινη γραμμή ανάμεσα στα λόγια ή τα επίσημα και τα προφορικά ή τα ανεπίσημα. Αυτή η κόκκινη γραμμή είναι άκρως κινητή, ανάλογα με τα άτομα, την περίσταση, τις εποχές και χίλιους δυο άλλους λόγους.


Αυτές οι άτιμες κόκκινες γραμμές με την κινητικότητά τους πάντοτε με μπέρδευαν...


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2016)

Πρόσεξε, γιατί κάποια ακρωνύμια διαβάζονται σαν λέξεις και στα αγγλικά, όχι με τα ονόματα των γραμμάτων τους: το DIN διαβάζεται ντιν και η RAM διαβάζεται ραμ, παρότι και οι δύο λέξεις θα μπορούσαν να μπερδευτούν με κοινά προσηγορικά (θόρυβος, κριάρι).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 15, 2016)

Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πάντα. Π.χ. δεν κυκλοφορούσε η προφορά *άτα* για τις συσκευές ATA εκτός Ελλάδας· οι ξένοι το πρόφεραν σαν αρχικά*. Αντιθέτως, π.χ., οι Έλληνες δεν προφέρουν ποτέ σαν λέξη τον χρηματιστηριακό δείκτη του Λονδίνου FTSE, οι Άγγλοι όμως τον προφέρουν *φούτσι*. Οι Έλληνες έλεγαν _*μίρκ*_ το mIRC, οι ξένοι όχι. Χώρια κάτι υβριδικά, όπως εμ-πι-τρία (mp3 - έχει και λήμμα στο slang.gr). Επίσης το αγγλικό *σκάζι* για τους SCSI είχε περιορισμένη διείσδυση στην ελληνική. Μόνο οι πολύ γνώστες το λένε έτσι.

Σχετικά με τον HIV, η λύση που ακολουθείται στην συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων είναι το "ιός του AIDS".


* κυκλοφορούσαν και τα *ίντε* και *άιντε* για τους IDE, αλλά περισσότερο σαν πλάκα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Επίσης το αγγλικό *σκάζι* για τους SCSI είχε περιορισμένη διείσδυση στην ελληνική. Μόνο οι πολύ γνώστες το λένε έτσι.
> ...
> * κυκλοφορούσαν και τα *ίντε* και *άιντε* για τους IDE, αλλά περισσότερο σαν πλάκα.



Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται τώρα πια, αλλά όταν ήταν στις δόξες τους, αρχές δεκαετίας '90, πάντα «σκάζι» τους άκουγα κι επομένως τους έλεγα, γιατί όποιον τους έλεγε αλλιώς, και τους διαύλους και τους δίσκους ή τα άλλα περιφερειακά, τον κοιτάζανε όλοι παράξενα. Αλλά έκανα παρέα με γνώστες τότε. Πώς να τους πεις, ες σι ες άι; San CSI. Αλήθεια, πώς αλλιώς τους λένε;

Ενώ τους IDE πάντα «αϊ-ντι-ί» (και αυτά που λες, για πλάκα), αλλά *άτα *το ATA και *πάτα *το PATA. Και φυσικά *σάτα *το SATA.



Hellegennes said:


> ... Χώρια κάτι υβριδικά, όπως εμ-πι-τρία (mp3 - έχει και λήμμα στο slang.gr). ...



Όχι μόνο λήμμα στο σλανγκ, έχει και σύνθετα:



daeman said:


> ... Πριν τους τα πάρω, τσακώνονταν ποιο θα πρωτοβάλει τη μουσική ή τα παραμύθια του στο *χαϊφάι *του σπιτιού (καρφώνοντας τα *εμπιτριόφωνά *τους στη βοηθητική είσοδο, την *αούξ *που λέγαμε παλιά)
> ...
> Με δύο τέτοια συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους και στο λαπιτόπι, στο σμαρτόφωνο ή στο *εμπιτριόφωνο*, παρτάρουμε όλοι μαζί



Και την _αούξ_: AUX, όχι αρκτικόλεξο αλλά συντομογραφία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 16, 2016)

Το πιο συνηθισμένο ήταν εσ-σι-εσ-άι. Περιττό να πω ότι το σάτα είναι διαδεδομένο για τους SATA, ακόμη κι έξω. Αντιθέτως τους ATA συνήθιζαν να τους λένε έι-τι-έι (οι ξένοι).


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2016)

Σκάζι το ακούω στα μαγαζιά που πουλάνε τηλεοράσεις και άλλες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές (δεν πηγαίνω κάθε μέρα, αλλά έχω πάει κάμποσες φορές στη ζωή μου).


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2016)

Earion said:


> Σκάζι το ακούω στα μαγαζιά που πουλάνε τηλεοράσεις και άλλες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές (δεν πηγαίνω κάθε μέρα, αλλά έχω πάει κάμποσες φορές στη ζωή μου).



Το σκάζι σε μαγαζιά που πουλάνε τηλεοράσεις; Σίγουρα; Γιατί το σκάζι είναι τεχνολογία υπολογιστών αποκλειστικά —και μάλιστα για προχωρημένους, στις μέρες του, όχι για τον απλό χρήστη, γιατί οι συσκευές που τη χρησιμοποιούσαν υπόσχονταν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, αλλά ήταν και μπελαλίδικες και αρκετά ακριβότερες— έτσι ονομάζεται το πρωτόκολλο σύνδεσης και επικοινωνίας, ο δίαυλος και περιφερειακά που αξιοποιούν αυτόν τον τρόπο σύνδεσης, ή μάλλον αξιοποιούσαν, γιατί είναι παρωχημένο πια. Στις σύγχρονες τηλεοράσεις ή σε άλλες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, από πού κι ως πού; 

*SCSI *(Small Computer System Interface) 
Pronounced "*scuzzy*," SCSI is a hardware interface for up to 15 peripherals connected to one PCI or PCI Express card ("SCSI host adapter") on the motherboard. Introduced in 1986 by Shugart Associates (see SASI), this original parallel architecture was largely replaced by a serial version (see Serial Attached SCSI).

SCSI hard drives were used in mainframes, servers and storage arrays in the late-1980s and 1990s because they were very robust, and they were initially the only ones used in RAID configurations (see RAID). Eventually, less-costly IDE drives became highly reliable (see IDE and SATA).
http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/50948/scsi


Μήπως εννοείς το _*σκαρτ*_;

*SCART *(from _Syndicat des Constructeurs d'Appareils Radiorécepteurs et Téléviseurs_ – Radio and Television Receiver Manufacturers' Association) is a French-originated standard and associated 21-pin connector for connecting audio-visual (AV) equipment.

Να έχουμε και γαλλικό αρκτικόλεξο στο νήμα, κι ας είναι προφανής η προφορά του.

Μια που πιάσαμε τις οπτικοακουστικές συνδέσεις, το «έιτς ντι εμ άι» (HDMI).


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2016)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση του ΑΤΜ, από το αγγλικό Automated Teller Machine, το οποίο, παρότι έχει ίδια ελληνικά αρχικά στην απόδοσή του ως Αυτόματη Ταμειακή Μηχανή ή Αυτόματη Ταμειολογιστική Μηχανή, δεν το λέμε «η άλφα-ταυ-μι» ή «η άτιμη», αλλά αγγλικότατα «το έι-τι-εμ».



Εγώ το λέω «άτιμο» πάντως, και όχι μόνο εγώ (κι από πέρυσι «ατιμότερο»), αλλά αυτά είναι αστεϊσμοί.
Ευνόητα και εύλογα, κυκλοφορεί πολύ το ελληνικότατο «ατουμού», προφορικά εννοείται, όχι γραπτά ή επίσημα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2016)

Mήπως έχετε μπλέξει το σκάζι με το σκαρτ;


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2016)

SBE said:


> Mήπως έχετε μπλέξει το σκάζι με το σκαρτ;



Αυτό ακριβώς δεν ρωτάω κι εγώ στο #58; Εν χορώ θα τα λέμε ή εν ηχώ, επαναληπτική;


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2016)

Χμ, ναι, έχω μπλέξει το σκάζι με το σκαρτ. :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2016)

Μόνο εγώ ανήκω στη φατρία που σιχαίνεται να λέει το SCSI «σκάζι», δεν σκέφτεται καν το «ες-σι-ες-άι» και προτιμάει το «σέξι»;


----------

